# Ethan Ralph Prosecution File



## The Demon Baby (Dec 15, 2020)

Moments ago, Ralph tweeted that he was just released from the Richmond City Justice Center.





Archive
Tweet

He has definitely been charged with something, as he is claiming that he is "going to beat this."  Let's use this thread to give the prosecutors enough ammo to bury him in court.

Ethan Ralph releasing Revenge Porn:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Fan offers Ethan Ralph methamphetamines.  Ethan Ralph eagerly accepts:




Your browser is not able to display this video.





Fan discussing how he just smoked meth with Ethan Ralph:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Ethan Ralph claiming he'd have assaulted someone for filming him:




Your browser is not able to display this video.





Zip file of evidence of Ethan Ralph breaking the law:


----------



## Section 230 (Dec 15, 2020)

Let's fucking do this, he's had it coming for a long time.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Dec 15, 2020)

It should be noted he may not have even been booked.  He may have been told to show up to take a drug test, because I believe that's where the POs are located.


----------



## Love Machine (Dec 15, 2020)

How will he blame this one on josh's penis?


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Dec 15, 2020)

Love_Machine011 said:


> How will he blame this one on josh's penis?


He smoked meth out of Josh’s broken penis.


----------



## Vetti (Dec 15, 2020)

You think he could hire Rekieta for the defense council?


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 15, 2020)

Spectre_06 said:


> It should be noted he may not have even been booked.  He may have been told to show up to take a drug test, because I believe that's where the POs are located.


He's claiming he will "beat this," and that "Faith Vickers is a liar."  He got charged with something.  We should start combing through arrest records to find out what he's been charged with.


----------



## Crabcakes (Dec 15, 2020)

Vetti said:


> You think he could hire Rekieta as defense?


He would go to jail for sure


----------



## Postal Pippa (Dec 15, 2020)

More corn? Ill never turn down a fresh crop.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 15, 2020)

I'm not going to lie, little Demon Baby, I went and had to check myself.  Holy fuck Ralph.

I don't even know where to start.  Do I say something about how, you know, she's the mother of your future child?  Do I mention that it's probably a really bad idea to post shit about pending legal stuff on twitter?

Guess I'll just say thank you the entertainment.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Dec 15, 2020)

The Demon Baby said:


> He's claiming he will "beat this," and that "Faith Vickers is a liar."  He got charged with something.  We should start combing through arrest records to find out what he's been charged with.


I can't find anything yet.  I'll check again tomorrow morning.


----------



## A shitty ass clover (Dec 15, 2020)

This nigger is beyond redemption. he has a fucking kid incoming and now he's pulling this shit. how can one fat fuck be that morally bankrupt


----------



## KaiserBlade (Dec 15, 2020)

Even funnier, he claims he'll defend himself against the Vickers, but the gunt can't even defend himself from himself.

He's either gonna try to get the cheapest lawyer or he'll (poorly) represent himself.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 15, 2020)

Mr. Manchester said:


> I'm not going to lie, little Demon Baby, I went and had to check myself.  Holy fuck Ralph.


Do I have the face of a liar?




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Dec 15, 2020)

KaiserBlade said:


> Even funnier, he claims he'll defend himself against the Vickers, but the gunt can't even defend himself from himself.
> 
> He's either gonna try to get the cheapest lawyer or he'll (poorly) represent himself.


Keep in mind, convicted felons aren't given the benefit of the doubt, this will be an uphill battle if Faith counters this with "he assualted/abused me".


----------



## Haru Okumura (Dec 15, 2020)

We need a janny to merge this and the other thread.

In the meantime there are other screencaps and archives I later added to my post that are missing from this OP:



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/gunt-in-tampa-10th-12th-december-2020.81185/page-96#post-7963004


----------



## Vetti (Dec 15, 2020)

KaiserBlade said:


> Even funnier, he claims he'll defend himself against the Vickers, but the gunt can't even defend himself from himself.
> 
> He's either gonna try to get the cheapest lawyer or he'll (poorly) represent himself.


He'll go before the judge in that white Matlock suit he likes so much.


----------



## Festivus (Dec 15, 2020)

I want someone to archive all of his posts where he sounds confident about his prosecution and/or talks about filing a counter suit. When the inevitable happens put them on screen with this as the musical accompaniment:


----------



## BadGoy1488 (Dec 15, 2020)

Damn dude, didn't he just tell her he was "going to be there through the pregnancy", this man can't even finish formulating a narrative before needing a new one....guess he really is a journalist.


----------



## Truly Rural (Dec 15, 2020)

If he is smart he'll publish everything on the stream tonight (if he streams). I'd love to watch him gloat how he beat the Farms in releasing his own charges. Suck on that broken dick farms.

Edit to add soundtrack for Gunt


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Dec 15, 2020)

Squire of gotho's video of Ralph sending the revenge porn.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Dec 15, 2020)

Can we forward a copy of the Corn Harvest stream? The one where Ade directly claims that Ralph purposefully and knowingly violated his parole by going to Michigan?


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 15, 2020)

Mundane Ralph said:


> I can't find anything yet.  I'll check again tomorrow morning.





			https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1339038006968266753
		

Last line is kinda clear. "I will beat this."


----------



## Step Away From The Melon (Dec 15, 2020)

Time to scour the old thread to start collating all the evidence.


----------



## KaiserBlade (Dec 15, 2020)

Dumpster dived waifu said:


> Keep in mind, convicted felons aren't given the benefit of the doubt, this will be an uphill battle if Faith counters this with "he assualted/abused me".


If she does, then she better have those receipts ready.

In any case, it'll be fun watching Ralph chimp out on Twitter in the meantime.


----------



## twozero (Dec 15, 2020)

Vetti said:


> You think he could hire Rekieta for the defense council?


Damnit Nick we lost the case again


----------



## Opioid Kenobi (Dec 15, 2020)

PhoBingas said:


> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1339038006968266753
> 
> 
> Last line is kinda clear. "I will beat this."


I will beat this, just like I beat Faith.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 15, 2020)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> Squire of gotho's video of Ralph sending the revenge porn.


Archive:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Sasquatch82 (Dec 15, 2020)

Would be great if Elric/Genius Anus released the discord logs between Faith and Ralph so that we could do our bit for the prosecution and provide some pro-bono research.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 15, 2020)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> Squire of gotho's video of Ralph sending the revenge porn.





RichardRApe said:


> Proof of Ralph sending the sex tape to A Halfway Cuck.
> View attachment 1779858


Here's a post with a straight cut from the halfway cuck stream of his sending it, archived here on the farms.


----------



## Step Away From The Melon (Dec 15, 2020)

That tweet where he said he still loved Faith and the split was amicable haven't aged very well, guess he won't be avidly involved in the pregnancy.


----------



## twozero (Dec 15, 2020)

I hope we get transcripts of Ralph doing a smash or pass on the judge mid-hearing, live from the Killstream Kourtroom.


----------



## Gilbert Grape (Dec 15, 2020)

He can't entertain us in jail... Ease up on the alogging.


----------



## Jester69 (Dec 15, 2020)

My channel got yeeted and now my favorite lolcow is going to jail. Could this day get any worse?


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 15, 2020)

KaiserBlade said:


> If she does, then she better have those receipts ready.
> 
> In any case, it'll be fun watching Ralph chimp out on Twitter in the meantime.


The texts of her begging to speak to her father right after the choking allegedly happened are damning evidence against Ralph.  That goes a long way to prove that she didn't make this up, despite her history.


----------



## Opioid Kenobi (Dec 15, 2020)

Gilbert Grape said:


> He can't entertain us in jail... Ease up on the alogging.


Buddy we still have Gaydur, its his time to shine like Brucie from the longest yard.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 15, 2020)

Gilbert Grape said:


> He can't entertain us in jail... Ease up on the alogging.


I don't think you know what that word means.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 15, 2020)

Opioid Kenobi said:


> Buddy we still have Gaydur, its his time to shine like Brucie from the longest yard.


It's almost time Shannie.  Soon the Killstream will be yours.  ALL YOURS

Imagine it, the first episode of The Killstream staring The Gator Gamer.  Your name in lights, all the lemons going toward you and nobody else.  You can have whoever you want on and talk about whatever you want.  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 15, 2020)

Jester69 said:


> My channel got yeeted and now my favorite lolcow is going to jail. Could this day get any worse?
> View attachment 1791713


You need to make a DLive channel TODAY and give us the link so we can a-log Ralph on his own platform.


----------



## Gilbert Grape (Dec 15, 2020)

Angry Shoes said:


> I don't think you know what that word means.


In the context of the Guntiverse, it means anything negative or expository being done to an eceleb.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Dec 15, 2020)

"THE COPS ARE BELIEVING THE ALOGS GAYDUR! HELP ME RAND!"


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Dec 15, 2020)

PhoBingas said:


> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1339038006968266753
> 
> 
> Last line is kinda clear. "I will beat this."


I'm sure there will be booking info or court docs to be had, I just couldn't find any yet. I'm sure it'll be available tomorrow.


----------



## Pixis (Dec 15, 2020)

Wooooh! Get hyped kiwis! Ralph going to jail for releasing revenge porn is going to be the best saga yet. I'm actually proud that faith went through with filing charges.


----------



## twozero (Dec 15, 2020)

Opioid Kenobi said:


> Buddy we still have Gaydur, its his time to shine like Brucie from the longest yard.





Mr. Manchester said:


> It's almost time Shannie.  Soon the Killstream will be yours.  ALL YOURS
> 
> Imagine it, the first episode of The Killstream staring The Gator Gamer.  Your name in lights, all the lemons going toward you and nobody else.  You can have whoever you want on and talk about whatever you want.  I'm so happy for you!


Gaytuh Gaytuh, I need you to put some lemons on my commissary... they ain’t got Makers Mark here and they’re calling me a chomo Gayduh.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 15, 2020)

Who has the archives of the meth smoking?  Post 'em.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 15, 2020)

twozero said:


> Gaytuh Gaytuh, I need you to put some lemons on my commissary... they ain’t got Makers Mark here and they’re calling me a chomo Gayduh.


"Sorry folks, just a spam voice mail.  So Mr. Spencer, how HAVE you been since the election?"


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Dec 15, 2020)

The Demon Baby said:


> The texts of her begging to speak to her father right after the choking allegedly happened are damning evidence against Ralph.  That goes a long way to prove that she didn't make this up, despite her history.


Not just that, but we have StoryFires of him and her from when they were together. He definitely was not treating her nicely in them. He was kind of giving of threatening impressions demanding her to perform on them to own his detractors. It was very obvious that he was controlling and manipulative.

It doesn't take a rocket scientist to put the pieces of the puzzle together demonstrating that your relationship with this 18-year-old runaway wasn't healthy.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 15, 2020)

THE ULTIMATE HARVEST IS UPON US!


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Dec 15, 2020)

Best case scenario for Ralph is child support, worse case scenario is 2 years for releasing revenge porn if they don't add probation violations and choking a pregnant woman.


----------



## Malaika (Dec 15, 2020)

If he has the balls to do a show about this tonight I'll give the gunt 0.1% credit.  What thread do we discuss the shows in with the topic being parsed into a board btw?


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Dec 15, 2020)

Malaika said:


> If he has the balls to do a show about this tonight I'll give the gunt 0.1% credit.  What thread do we discuss the shows in with the topic being parsed into a board btw?


I guess this thread if he's doing to dish out the stuff that happened today.


----------



## Boyfriend Coefficient (Dec 15, 2020)

"GAYDUR TELL THE POLICE IT IS NOT TROO I ASSAULTED FAI FAI. I ONLY GET DRUNK AND ASSAULT FEMALE COPS"


----------



## Jester69 (Dec 15, 2020)

Every time there has been a controvery the Killstream has been extra lame and boring that evening. Don't expect much from the Killstream tonight, it's going to be the same song and dance as always except even more low energy. I think he does it to own the aylawgs.


----------



## Tathagata (Dec 15, 2020)

Yeah, she's just mad that you got her pregnant, treated her horribly, released a video of you with a thumb up her ass, physically assaulted her, tried to manipulate her sexually, and then lied about fucking a tranny's leftovers when you said you would be there for her. So she's clearly just alogging you out of jealousy, Ralph, that's obviously it.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Dec 15, 2020)

Jester69 said:


> Every time there has been a controvery the Killstream has been extra lame and boring that evening. Don't expect much from the Killstream tonight, it's going to be the same song and dance as always except even more low energy. I think he does it to own the aylawgs.


He will scream into the ether on the intro or outro playing the sopranos or whatever tv show he discovered from sax screaming "BRinG It!"


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 15, 2020)

@Sam Losco can you put all of the image files here in a neat .zip file?

Also, we'll need: that recording where he says he's doing meth, (we got this) to prove he's an unfit father, a hedonist and a retard in general.

And evidence he is belligerent, aka that video of him trying to pick a fight with someone at the lobby of the place hosting Road Rage Tampa.

Those will all go a long way to prove to the judge that Ethan Ralph is aggressive and unfit to live in society.

I'm laughing.


----------



## No dignity (Dec 15, 2020)

Over anything else, I'm most surprised that he didn't tweet some shit like "Just got back from the Richmond City Justice Center. Not only did the cops believe my story I told them about that dumb whore Faith Vickers, but they also became new fans and financial supporters of the Killstream! Brokedick alogs BTFO again!"


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 15, 2020)

Post archives of all evidence in the thread and I'll toss them into the OP so the prosectors have a quick reference file.
To me the funniest part about all of this is that whoever charged him was almost guaranteed to be watching him the entire weekend via his livestreams.  That's proof right there that he's broken parole by leaving the state without permission.


----------



## Section 230 (Dec 15, 2020)

sadface


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 15, 2020)

I think the jannies are sleeping in


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 15, 2020)

ElAbominacion said:


> @Sam Losco can you put all of the image files here in a neat .zip file?
> 
> Also, we'll need: that recording where he says he's doing meth, (we got this) to prove he's an unfit father, a hedonist and a retard in general.
> 
> ...


Attached.


----------



## Steve Blackman (Dec 15, 2020)

In the internet justice system, sexually based offenses are considered especially heinous.
On kiwifarms, the dedicated detectives who investigate these vicious felonies are members of an elite squad known as the Gunt Victims Unit. These are their stories.


----------



## Opioid Kenobi (Dec 15, 2020)

Section 230 said:


> View attachment 1791791
> sadface


But is Xander Matthew Bruce Vickers muted? Is the account taken? Mighr be time to create a dlive account.


----------



## Pixis (Dec 15, 2020)

ElAbominacion said:


> And evidence he is belligerent, aka that video of him trying to pick a fight with someone at the lobby of the place hosting Road Rage Tampa.


Don't forget the video of him flying off the handle at the Trump rally when he tried to fight that woozah dude.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Dec 15, 2020)

I wonder if they'll let ralph "do the lotion" after showering in prison...or maybe he'll find some nice multicultural inmates to help him out with that.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 15, 2020)

We're doing God's work here. He won't have much of a legal defense because, let's face it, he's a convicted felon for assault on a FEMALE OFFICER, broke his parole multiple times committing other felonies and is now well on his way to a penitentiary once again.

On the other hand, Ethan, you won't have to pay child support for awhile and will be on a diet, you might just heal yourself from your diabeetus.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Dec 15, 2020)

Hüftpriester said:


> I wonder if they'll let ralph "do the lotion" after showering in prison...or maybe he'll find some nice multicultural inmates to help him out with that.


One thing is for sure whether literally or legally ralph is getting fucked up the ass.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 15, 2020)

We need more vids from Road Rage: like those where he was fighting Puerto Rican chicks and calling them fat, etc.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 15, 2020)

Mark My Words: My Son Ethan Oliver Ralph is too much of a pussy to stream tonight. He's always been a coward. I raped the kid one time and all he did was cry.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Dec 15, 2020)

I just want to drop by and say the last time the site tried to get personally involved in compiling evidence for a lawsuit it didn't turn out too well  

This combined with the ineptitude of Mr. Vickers, since any money that will be used for this will be coming out of his pocket and he will have final say on everything and will probably make a show of everything, doesn't bode well at all.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 15, 2020)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> I just want to drop by and say the last time the site tried to get personally involved in compiling evidence for a lawsuit it didn't turn out to well
> 
> This combined with how inept Mr. Vickers,l is, since any money that will be used for this will be coming out of his pocket and he will have final say on everything, doesn't bode well at all.


Right, so video evidence of him picking fights, texts of his manipulating an eighteen year old girl, sending a link to a guy via email to distribute revenge porn would all go to shit because of, what, Fruit of the Poisonous Tree? That only applies to illegally obtained evidence.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 15, 2020)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> I just want to drop by and say the last time the site tried to get personally involved in compiling evidence for a lawsuit it didn't turn out to well
> 
> This combined with the ineptitude of Mr. Vickers, since any money that will be used for this will be coming out of his pocket and he will have final say on everything and will probably make a show of everything, doesn't bode well at all.





ElAbominacion said:


> Right, so video evidence of him picking fights, texts of his manipulating an eighteen year old girl, sending a link to a guy via email to distribute revenge porn would all go to shit because of, what, Fruit of the Poisonous Tree? That only applies to illegally obtained evidence.


We are just compiling all of the _publicly available_ evidence of Ethan Ralph blatantly breaking the law and the terms of his parole, and collating it all in once place so that it's easy for the prosecution to access with as little effort as possible.  What the prosecution does with this evidence is their business, not ours.


----------



## Tathagata (Dec 15, 2020)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> I just want to drop by and say the last time the site tried to get personally involved in compiling evidence for a lawsuit it didn't turn out to well
> 
> This combined with the ineptitude of Mr. Vickers, since any money that will be used for this will be coming out of his pocket and he will have final say on everything and will probably make a show of everything, doesn't bode well at all.


Unless you've done this type of work, as either a prosecutor or a defense attorney, it would be a little difficult to immediately tell what's useful and what isn't. I doubt screenshots of Ralph allegedly sending links to a third party to spread a sex tape would be helpful, for instance. If he were being deposed in a lawsuit, I think a lot more of this stuff would be productive.

If only there were some scuzzy attorney with experience defending criminals and representing clients in family court out there with an internet show and an established audience who could talk objectively about the possible proceedings Ralph is facing. Preferably they would know about Ralph already and be familiar with his background and character. Anyone know of someone like that?


----------



## Section 230 (Dec 15, 2020)

Dude he's so fucked, yay, hes done.


----------



## ️ronic (Dec 15, 2020)

ElAbominacion said:


> We're doing God's work here. He won't have much of a legal defense because, let's face it, he's a convicted felon for assault on a FEMALE OFFICER, broke his parole multiple times committing other felonies and is now well on his way to a penitentiary once again.
> 
> On the other hand, Ethan, you won't have to pay child support for awhile and will be on a diet, you might just heal yourself from your diabeetus.


_And the cycle begins anew..._


----------



## Pixis (Dec 15, 2020)

Ohhh, court tomorrow morning for Ralph? I'm so excited to see how this goes. 

And he doesn't want to see any attacks on faith? He's not going to attack her himself? You've already done that you fat sack of shit.


----------



## DogZero (Dec 15, 2020)

It pains me to say, but I fear efforts like these will just result in the same sort of suicide posting we saw in the DSP forum when dumb boomer state employees paid no attention to/ ignored efforts by the farms to influence legal matters.
I do not think a  Calendar DA I is going to watch through Ralph's streams or get them admitted into evidence, especially not criminal evidence which has stricter rules. The trustee in DSP's bankruptcy certainly didn't and in that case she had all the power and leeway one can have in the US legal system. A DA, who has to deal with both motions by opposing counsel and the judge does not have even half the same latitude.

This all assumes the DA office even chooses to file charges, something that is up to a filing DA who sits in a small room and reads the police report and attached evidence and decides then and there if he thinks the DA can make a good case. None of these streams etc are going to be included in that initial case file. All he is gonna see is the testimony of Faith, whatever testimony Ralph just provided, and wonder if that's enough to prove beyond a reasonable doubt.

Not trying to Gunt Guard, but I would be cautious with your optimism everyone.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 15, 2020)

"FUCK THIS LYING WHORE..... dont attack her in chat " - ralph


----------



## Section 230 (Dec 15, 2020)

The cops were actually cool, we were telling each other stories, and they are actually new fans and supporters of the killstream. Fuck the a-logs.


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Dec 15, 2020)

"Shoutout to the Richmond PD" 

But not the Spartanburg PD, fuck dem A-lawgs


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 15, 2020)

DogZero said:


> It pains me to say, but I fear efforts like these will just result in the same sort of suicide posting we saw in the DSP forum when dumb boomer state employees paid no attention to/ ignored efforts by the farms to influence legal matters.
> I do not think a  Calendar DA I is going to watch through Ralph's streams or get them admitted into evidence, especially not criminal evidence which has stricter rules. The trustee in DSP's bankruptcy certainly didn't and in that case she had all the power and leeway one can have in the US legal system. A DA, who has to deal with both motions by opposing counsel and the judge does not have even half the same latitude.
> 
> This all assumes the DA office even chooses to file charges, something that is up to a filing DA who sits in a small room and reads the police report and attached evidence and decides then and there if he thinks the DA can make a good case. None of these streams etc are going to be included in that initial case file. All he is gonna see is the testimony of Faith, whatever testimony Ralph just provided, and wonder if that's enough to prove beyond a reasonable doubt.
> ...


He's out on bail. Is that set before or after an indictment?


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 15, 2020)

So leaky anus sent me a copy of his recent court documents... Holy ol' fuck boys...

There's like 10 pages so I will spoiler to not stretch the thread.



Spoiler: Arrest info and court tomorrow


----------



## Vetti (Dec 15, 2020)

PhoBingas said:


> So leaky anus sent me a copy of his recent court documents... Holy ol' fuck boys...
> 
> There's like 10 pages so I will spoiler to not stretch the thread.
> 
> ...



I always had doubts about the guy but this is hard to turn your nose up at. Ralph is fucked.


----------



## DogZero (Dec 15, 2020)

ElAbominacion said:


> He's out on bail. Is that set before or after an indictment?


This isn't a grand jury matter, he isn't gonna get indicted lol

Also he is not out on bail, he got called in for questioning by the police so they can generate a police report. As far as the public records right now, based on what Sam posted he has not been charged with anything yet. Like I said the Filing DA will have to look at it and decide, and given the sad technological state of most DA's offices I doubt that file includes any dvds with clips from the fucking killstream on them. He will be making his decision based on the two testimonies, and at most, pictures of phone screenshots hopefully provided by Vickers when Faith reported it if he is any smart. Considering this is primarily a DV issue, and how testimony based those are, I would be surprised if he files based just on those things about an event that occurred quite some time ago.  Generally DA offices really really don't like when people report DV  weeks after the fact.

Even if he decides to file, I doubt whatever Calendar DA gets the case is gonna check this forum, even if gets annoyed, sure as hell didnt help with Nancy, or watch clips from the Killstream. Even if we furthermore get lucky and they do, I doubt they will be able to get it submitted into evidence. Even the most water brained Public Defender will 1538 that shit immediately.  Which means he will probably offer a very favorable plea deal. Think no jail time, with some fines and summary probation.

Yes his previous felony complicates this and itself would provide another charge, yes the revenge porn might make the consequences more severe, but the evidentiary issues still remain, and I really advise caution against anyone thinking he will serve serious time, even if he picks up an official probation violation. That all assumes the DA even decides to file.

Hope I am wrong about all this, I want another jail arc. 

Edit: 1538 is the name for the motion in CA, idk what it is in guntland whether its police collected evidence or otherwise, basically its just a motion to suppress evidence due to collection, foundation or custody issues.


----------



## Section 230 (Dec 16, 2020)

He said he got a personal recognizance bond. He has lied a million times before, but he specifically said PR bond. He also sounds fairly scared to me. IDK.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 16, 2020)

GAYDUR MAH STILL BORN BABEH IS AYELAWGING MEHH SWEEP IT UP WIZ A CLOTHES HANGA GAYDURR


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 16, 2020)

DogZero said:


> This isn't a grand jury matter, he isn't gonna get indicted lol
> 
> Also he is not out on bail, he got called in for questioning by the police so they can generate a police report. As far as the public records right now, based on what Sam posted he has not been charged with anything yet. Like I said the Filing DA will have to look at it and decide, and given the sad technological state of most DA's offices I doubt that file includes any dvds with clips from the fucking killstream on them. He will be making his decision based on the two testimonies, and at most, pictures of phone screenshots hopefully provided by Vickers when Faith reported it if he is any smart. Considering this is primarily a DV issue, and how testimony based those are, I would be surprised if he files based just on those things about an event that occurred quite some time ago.  Generally DA offices really really don't like when people report DV  weeks after the fact.
> 
> ...


All the prosecutor needs is digital forensics on the video. I doubt Ralph is smart enough to scrub metadata from the video file. The IP of the sender might be fucky due to VPN but we'll see.


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Dec 16, 2020)

The corn harvest never ends I guess.


----------



## DogZero (Dec 16, 2020)

ElAbominacion said:


> All the prosecutor needs is digital forensics on the video. I doubt Ralph is smart enough to scrub metadata from the video file. The IP of the sender might be fucky due to VPN but we'll see.


dude, this is a rural virginia DA office. You can’t submit a youtube video as evidence. He would need to download the relevant clips, then have them transferred to a physical medium, like a dvd then properly submitted.
This is all stuff that would occur AFTER a filing DA has decided to do charges, which is still uncertain . I have experiences in these offices, the most high tech you get is mp3 files on dvds. No DA is gonna find this thread and they aren’t gonna listen through hours of live-streams.

Also “digital forensics”? lmao, for a misdemeanour? These are offices that still use physical files

you really need to understand that these offices operate like it’s 2003, especially for little misdemeanour  shit like this. This isn’t NCIS, it’s a boomer with a thinkpad at best in an office, constrained by very strict chain of custody and formatting rules from the state office. If it’s not given to him by a police officer or the victim herself, and it’s not on a dvd or a thumb drive, it ain’t making it in. That might seem absurd to you or me, and it is, but it’s how misdemeanour offices work, even in big counties like LA.

I am not trying to be dismissive or rude, it’s just once you see behind the curtain at how these offices actually work (or not work perhaps), and how limited their resources and methods are it makes some of the attitudes and assumptions expressed in this thread look simply delusional.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 16, 2020)

DogZero said:


> I am not trying to be dismissive or rude, it’s just once you see behind the curtain at how these offices actually work (or not work perhaps), and how limited their resources and methods are it makes some of the attitudes and assumptions expressed in this thread look simply delusional.


I'm not a lawfag but haven't people been prosecuted for less over tweets? Not saying that some physical media wouldn't be the right way because that's not so easily waved away.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 16, 2020)

DogZero said:


> dude, this is a rural virginia DA office.


This is a good post to reel me back to reality. I had visions of CSI "enhance" and exif data and digital forensics going through my mind, ngl. Lmao


----------



## TaterFarmer (Dec 16, 2020)

Richmond VA is over 200k population.  That's not a small rural town.


----------



## DogZero (Dec 16, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> I'm not a lawfag but haven't people been prosecuted for less over tweets? Not saying that some physical media wouldn't be the right way because that's not so easily waved away.


Not in the Us, and if they have it’s usually related to other far more serious crimes and as part of a larger operation.

@TaterFarmer Compared to some of the West Coast Mega counties it’s small potatoes (pardon the pun).
Even so this is a misdemeanour matter regarding an event reported weeks after it occurred. Whether it’s Richmond, Los Angeles or the Pleasure Domes of Kublai Khan, no DA is gonna comb through ralph’s entire live stream archive, find the relevant parts, learn what youtube archiving is, do so, put it in a dvd, make another copy for opposing counsel, then try to submit it, defend it against numerous issues with evidence like this, then win a jury over.
Keep in mind this is only after a filing DA has filed charges cus he thinks this is even worth their time, and more importantly, provable. This is also one of 30 cases the calender DA has on his calendar for... that day
Let’s hope vickers had faith send in caps of chat logs when she made the report,DA offices love that shit cus it’s easy to use.

The parole violation on the other hand.... That’s a lot easier and doesn’t require Calendar DA Cletus with his thinkpad  to learn what digital forensics are.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 16, 2020)

DogZero said:


> Not in the Us, and if they have it’s usually related to other far more serious crimes and as part of a larger operation.
> 
> @TaterFarmer Compared to some of the West Coast Mega counties it’s small potatoes (pardon the pun).
> Even so this is a misdemeanour matter regarding an event reported weeks after it occurred. Whether it’s Richmond, Los Angeles or the Pleasure Domes of Kublai Khan, no DA is gonna comb through ralph’s entire live stream archive, find the relevant parts, learn what youtube archiving is, do so, put it in a dvd, make another copy for opposing counsel, then try to submit it, defend it against numerous issues with evidence like this, then win a jury over.
> ...


Can we clear this up if it's parole or probation? I see a lot of confusion about this.


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 16, 2020)

Parole is after prison, Ralph was in jail for a few months. Ralph is on probation, unsupervised, if I had to guess.


----------



## DogZero (Dec 16, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Can we clear this up if it's parole or probation? I see a lot of confusion about this.


I am actually not sure myself, I only started following ralph recently.
If he got out of jail early on a felony with some time left its  parole, if he did his time and probation was part of his sentence then, it’s probation.

I think I misspoke in my previous post, I think it’s probation, parole is way more strict and if you violate serve the rest of your time.
if you violate probation you get a probation violation charge, usually pretty minor


@JewBacca I have heard people refer to him having a PO, and it’s felony probation so I don’t think it’s unsupervised.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 16, 2020)

DogZero said:


> I am actually not sure myself, I only started following ralph recently.
> If he got out of jail early on a felony with some time left its  parole, if he did his time and probation was part of his sentence then, it’s probation.
> 
> I think I misspoke in my previous post, I think it’s probation, parole is way more strict and if you violate serve the rest of your time.
> ...


Yeah, I think it's just probation which gives him the leniency to travel so long as he informs his officer and he's not tested so regularly. I think he said his probation also ends in March but don't quote me on that.

@JewBacca a few is being gracious. It was 8 months.


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 16, 2020)

DogZero said:


> @JewBacca I have heard people refer to him having a PO, and it’s felony probation so I don’t think it’s unsupervised.


I say unsupervised, because by Ralph's word he doesn't check in monthly, he's allowed to travel and he does not have to take random drug screens.



TriggerMeElmo said:


> @JewBacca a few is being gracious. It was 8 months.


I knew it was 6 or 8 months, I said few since I couldn't be specific without research and I'm lazy.


----------



## TaterFarmer (Dec 16, 2020)

DogZero said:


> this is only after a filing DA has filed charges cus he thinks this is even worth their time, and more importantly, provable.


Ralph described the cops showing up to his house, taking him to a booking center, and releasing him on ROR.  To go out to his house and invite him down for a booking, they had to have some charge to enter against him.  They're not a photography studio.



DogZero said:


> no DA is gonna comb through ralph’s entire live stream archive, find the relevant parts, learn what youtube archiving is, do so, put it in a dvd, make another copy for opposing counsel, then try to submit it, defend it against numerous issues with evidence like this, then win a jury over.


Agreed, but for the two potential charges, battery and revenge porn, they don't need that stuff.  The only digital forensics they need is for ralph's service providers to respond to subpoenas.  He streamed, so clearly they didn't take his computer equipment into custody.  They might have imaged his phone, but he didn't mention that and most wouldn't hand their phone over for imaging without talking to an attorney first.  In general "digital forensics" on functional devices is not all that complicated and most states run centralized labs to provide those services.  It isn't like Opie's dad needs to sit down and figure it out.


----------



## DogZero (Dec 16, 2020)

@TaterFarmer The police likely arrived and asked for him to voluntarily come down and answer questions. They do that because as I explained before, they have to generate a police report for the DA to make a case file and decide whether to actually file charges. Police arrest people and question them all the time before charges are filed, that’s how it usually works, and operates as part of a police investigation. If your drunk outside the cop doesn’t file charges then arrest you, he arrests you, makes a police report, and the DA decides what to do in the morning.

Richmond DA is not gonna subpoena an ISP over a stale DV misdemeanour. You can barely get cops to show up for misdemeanour subpoenas, and they are next door. Also yes they have centralised operations for digital investigation... with highly limited time and usage rules. Yet again, any DA asking for a department likely in another building to do work for a stale misdemeanour is gonna get laughed out. This all assumes the DA even does this much work, on one of his 30 case appearances that day, or anything even gets filed.

I don’t mean to be the fun police and tell people not to collect evidence and make our own kiwi file or anything. Who knows I might be wrong and the purpose of this site is to have fun.
I just wanted to maybe temper some expectations as I was reminded of the bankruptcy saga with DSP where some people even though phil was gonna go to jail for perjury and other crazy shit, and then were getting suicidal and black pilled when he got everything discharged and it was quite troubling


----------



## TaterFarmer (Dec 16, 2020)

Why do you think it's "stale" if it happened in November?


----------



## DogZero (Dec 16, 2020)

TaterFarmer said:


> Why do you think it's "stale" if it happened in November?


DA offices really really hate domestic violence that isn’t immediately reported. You would be amazed the level of 10 dimension backgammon couples play on each other and the office just doesn’t have the time and patience for it. Just think of all the time You or I have spent trying to wrap our heads around this entire situation, The office can’t waste that.

If a domestic violence incident is reported any more than a few days after it happened you will be lucky if there is a charge, multiply this by 100 if there are no pictures. (speaking of misdemeanours ).
I once saw a DV case basically dropped (got a sweet deal) when opposing counsel threatened a trial because the victim went to their mothers house for 2 days before reporting. Just those two days were considered too much by the DA to put on a good case for the jury, and that case had 20 pictures.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 16, 2020)

DogZero said:


> DA offices really really hate domestic violence that isn’t immediately reported. You would be amazed the level of 10 dimension backgammon couples play on each other and the office just doesn’t have the time and patience for it. Just think of all the time You or I have spent trying to wrap our heads around this entire situation, The office can’t waste that.
> 
> If a domestic violence incident is reported any more than a few days after it happened you will be lucky if there is a charge, multiply this by 100 if there are no pictures. (speaking of misdemeanours ).
> I once saw a DV case basically dropped (got a sweet deal) when opposing counsel threatened a trial because the victim went to their mothers house for 2 days before reporting. Just those two days were considered too much by the DA to put on a good case for the jury, and that case had 20 pictures.


Can you read the facts of the case before you start commenting with tonnes of bullshit, please?  Everything you said was incorrect.
Ralph appeared before a judge.  He's been charged with releasing the revenge porn.  The cops did not show up at his house to politely ask him to come down to the station for an interview.
He has to be back in court at 9am.
Of course, you would know all of this already if you had paid attention to what was already established as fact.


----------



## Null (Dec 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



Ralph claiming he'd have assaulted someone for filming him.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 16, 2020)

Null said:


> View attachment 1792277
> Ralph claiming he'd have assaulted someone for filming him.


Is my internet being shit or is this video not loading correctly?


----------



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Penis (Dec 16, 2020)

Null said:


> View attachment 1792277
> Ralph claiming he'd have assaulted someone for filming him.


Anyone else can't see it?


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 16, 2020)

Null said:


> View attachment 1792277
> Ralph claiming he'd have assaulted someone for filming him.


I think this video file got corrupted.


----------



## ClipBitch (Dec 16, 2020)

The Demon Baby said:


> I think this video file got corrupted.


_Buh god._ Ralph has hacked the forum and disabled video evidence of his crimes!


----------



## Null (Dec 16, 2020)

fixed video


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 16, 2020)

Null said:


> View attachment 1792277
> Ralph claiming he'd have assaulted someone for filming him.



Hey, guess what, the Commonwealth's Attorney for Richmond is a woman for whatever that's worth. Given that the crime was committed against a woman that actually is interesting to see how it'll turn out.


----------



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Penis (Dec 16, 2020)

Out on bail, probation, and threatening violence for something he's been doing the last few weekends


----------



## Windex (Dec 16, 2020)

https://archive.vn/O7m7D (figured this is the best thread for it)

VINELINK page showing Ethan Ralph was released from custody at 9:40pm on 12/15/20

Detective is A. Davila of the MCU - Aggravated Assault Division is the complainant on the charging docs, listed as    DAVILA A M


----------



## DogZero (Dec 16, 2020)

The Demon Baby said:


> Can you read the facts of the case before you start commenting with tonnes of bullshit, please?  Everything you said was incorrect.
> Ralph appeared before a judge.  He's been charged with releasing the revenge porn.  The cops did not show up at his house to politely ask him to come down to the station for an interview.
> He has to be back in court at 9am.
> Of course, you would know all of this already if you had paid attention to what was already established as fact.


I see now that he has been given an arraignment date and officially charged, which was posted about 7 hours ago, long after I had said he had not been charged yet.
When I posted all we knew was that he had gone down to the justice center, talked to the police, was released and was told to return the next day.
I have been paying attention and it’s more than a bit scummy for you to refer to an arraignment which had not been posted in the other thread yet when I had posted.

Either way i’m disappointed that I was right about the DV charge but very happy I was wrong about the revenge porn charge. If the DA chose to file for that it probably means vickers provided stuff during the initial report which is great


----------



## FakeNewsAnchor (Dec 16, 2020)

Null said:


> View attachment 1792338
> Ralph claiming he'd have assaulted someone for filming him.


Glad he has now verified that the recording was actually of him, because who needs plausible deniability?


----------



## cowzz2 (Dec 16, 2020)

HAHAHA I knew Ralph was retarded but smoking meth on stream retarded?! you gotta be fucking kidding me! If he loses in court it will be 100% his own retardation that will be the cause. He's already a felon. This is a really bad look.

I was thinking this would probably be a nothing burger but Ralph is such a fuck up and retard that he might actually dig his own grave. If not now, it's only a matter of time.


I'm pretty sure the most save the white race conservative thing you can do is smoke a fat bowl of meth. I wonder if Nick Fuentes likes to smoke meth.


----------



## Fully Eshay Skits Bruh v2 (Dec 16, 2020)

Null said:


> View attachment 1792338
> Ralph claiming he'd have assaulted someone for filming him.


Ralph, you can barely walk for 5 minutes. The first swing you make would tire you out, the most exercise you do is moving your jaw up and down from stuffing your face in with food.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Dec 16, 2020)

Ralph would probably serve 2 or 3 years or almost two years with good behavior if they convict him for parole violation and domestic violence, the most he will get is the child support and rehab. Revenge porn is about 1 or 2 years if convicted but most women usually get the criminal.and civil suit. 



DogZero said:


> DA offices really really hate domestic violence that isn’t immediately reported. You would be amazed the level of 10 dimension backgammon couples play on each other and the office just doesn’t have the time and patience for it. Just think of all the time You or I have spent trying to wrap our heads around this entire situation, The office can’t waste that.
> 
> If a domestic violence incident is reported any more than a few days after it happened you will be lucky if there is a charge, multiply this by 100 if there are no pictures. (speaking of misdemeanours ).
> I once saw a DV case basically dropped (got a sweet deal) when opposing counsel threatened a trial because the victim went to their mother's house for 2 days before reporting. Just those two days were considered too much by the DA to put on a good case for the jury, and that case had 20 pictures.


didn't faith reported the moment she came back to Cali?


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 16, 2020)

Gilbert Grape said:


> He can't entertain us in jail... Ease up on the alogging.



Best outcome would be for him to have ridiculous conditions placed on him, and for him to be made to pay child support with minimal rights.

Ralph would claim it's a "win" because he's not in the clink - but everyone bar the most ardent and loyal of the Gunt Guard would know this was a pyhric victory at best.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Dec 16, 2020)

ElAbominacion said:


> On the other hand, Ethan, you won't have to pay child support for awhile and will be on a diet, you might just heal yourself from your diabeetus.


If Ralph's smart (lol), he's going to the doctor tomorrow for some meds to wean off the alcohol fast before he's remanded to State Custody.

In reality, we're all going to miss the "Ralph detoxes in jail" arc :-(


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 16, 2020)

Null said:


> View attachment 1792338
> Ralph claiming he'd have assaulted someone for filming him.


Why the fuck does it look like he has Bell’s palsy? Only one of his eyes is opening fully.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Dec 17, 2020)

Null said:


> View attachment 1792338
> Ralph claiming he'd have assaulted someone for filming him.


Does your non-hatred of Ralph make you ignore that seconds earlier he claimed the guy tried to set him up (which is probably a lie on all honesty) to record Ralph doing drugs on cam or does that part not matter to the courts at all the judge/jurt will believe Ralph will punch any person who tries to record him?


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Dec 17, 2020)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Why the fuck does it look like he has Bell’s palsy? Only one of his eyes is opening fully.


Benzodiazepine


----------



## SargonF00t (Dec 17, 2020)

MediocreMilt said:


> If Ralph's smart (lol), he's going to the doctor tomorrow for some meds to wean off the alcohol fast before he's remanded to State Custody.
> 
> In reality, we're all going to miss the "Ralph detoxes in jail" arc :-(



Prisons have just the stuff to help you get over your alcohol problem, it's called "black dick".


----------



## Null (Dec 17, 2020)

I don't know where to post this, but this was after he got detained on bullshit and immediately blamed me for it.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Gold Star Commissar (Dec 17, 2020)

Null said:


> I don't know where to post this, but this was after he got detained on bullshit and immediately blamed me for it.
> 
> View attachment 1794218


“Write this in the Book of Life, I guarantee...” What the fuck, Ralph. He is still playing up the degenerate Christian angle? Furthermore, he’s awfully selective about the verses he quotes / misquotes.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 17, 2020)

Gold Star Commissar said:


> “Write this in the Book of Life, I guarantee...” What the fuck, Ralph. He is still playing up the degenerate Christian angle? Furthermore, he’s awfully selective about the verses he quotes / misquotes.


The pig has never read a single page of the Bible. He probably doesn't even know the difference between Catholicism and Christianity.


----------



## the new ford bronco (Dec 17, 2020)

Null said:


> View attachment 1792338
> Ralph claiming he'd have assaulted someone for filming him.


"hes lucky I didn't see that shit cause i would have beat he hell out of him"
Heres the ralphmale trying to take on  on the Alogs IRL


----------



## For whom the Gunt tolls (Dec 18, 2020)

Null said:


> I don't know where to post this, but this was after he got detained on bullshit and immediately blamed me for it.
> 
> View attachment 1794218


I don't know where to look for the dumb posts from retarded women and faggots I used to be able to enjoy laughing at either. I also blame you for that.

edit: syntax errors


----------



## L. Duse (Dec 18, 2020)

Null said:


> I don't know where to post this, but this was after he got detained on bullshit and immediately blamed me for it.
> 
> View attachment 1794218


While I don't want the subforum to be condemned to inactivity after Ralph is thrown into jail, but boy, him pointing that pudgy pig hoove at the camera and wanting Null to go to jail really makes me want to see him thrown into jail.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 18, 2020)

L. Duse said:


> boy him pointing that pudgy pig hoof at the camera and wanting Null to go to jail really makes me want to see him thrown in jail.


If it's any consolation Ralph was arrested again before his guarantee for Josh could come to pass. Ralph's ability to manifest is actually very impressive when you think about it. The problem is he "curses" people and it happens to him, he doesn't even realize his power and uses it for the good of the board and his a-logs.


----------



## cowzz2 (Dec 18, 2020)

Null said:


> I don't know where to post this, but this was after he got detained on bullshit and immediately blamed me for it.
> 
> View attachment 1794218


If Ralph isn't mad at the internet in that video, idk what is. That's so cringe.


----------



## Ulkesh (Dec 18, 2020)

Null said:


> I don't know where to post this, but this was after he got detained on bullshit and immediately blamed me for it.
> 
> View attachment 1794218


>calls everyone on kiwi farms a pedophile, calls you a pedophile
>is literally in a degenerate relationship with a pedophile, groomed a girl since she was 17 and is best friends with a blatant pedophile lolicon defender


----------



## Weird Ages (Dec 18, 2020)

Gold Star Commissar said:


> He is still playing up the degenerate Christian angle?


NOW WAIT A MINUTE
*downs his 8th bottle of Maker's Mark for the day and follows it up with a sip of flat, lukewarm Diet Coke*
You be sayin'
*masturbates to a 14 year old *
Hol' up
*kidnaps and impregnates a mentally unstable 18 year old*
So you be sayin'
*drinks himself into a coma *
so...you...be...sayin'
*steals his mother's medication*
Some finna
*eats a burger right out of the trash*
Hol up my G
*releases revenge porn*
Ayo, hol' up
*smokes meth*
Hol up, so u be sayin'
*tries to whore out his 19 year old girlfriend to a tanssexual pedophile and beats her when she refuses*
SOME FINNA
*swings at a cop*
AYOO, SO YOU BE SAYIN'
*gets arrested*
SO YOU BE SAYN' THAT CHRIST IS KANG?


----------



## Lame Entropy (Dec 18, 2020)

It's odd how often he harps on about pedophilia when he keeps toeing the line with 18-year-olds.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Dec 18, 2020)

On drex's recent cuckmas they made some small jabs at the gunt. 54:56 the embedding is shit right now.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 18, 2020)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> On drex's recent cuckmas they made some small jabs at the gunt. 54:56 the embedding is shit right now.


Yeah, I'm getting playback errors. Not sure what's happening with this.


----------



## SargonF00t (Dec 18, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Yeah, I'm getting playback errors. Not sure what's happening with this.





			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CilkB2VbVbg&t=3200s


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 18, 2020)

SargonF00t said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CilkB2VbVbg&t=3200s


Thanks for that.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Dec 18, 2020)

Are there any texts where either May or Ralph acknowledge some kind of assault or physical altercation between Ralph and Faith? Faith references this alleged assault to both Ralph and May in separate text exchanges, but neither responded to it specifically. If anyone can point me to some screencaps, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 19, 2020)

#KillAllPedos said:


> Are there any texts where either May or Ralph acknowledge some kind of assault or physical altercation between Ralph and Faith? Faith references this alleged assault to both Ralph and May in separate text exchanges, but neither responded to it specifically. If anyone can point me to some screencaps, it would be greatly appreciated.


I never saw any. I think that speaks more to it being true. They didn't want to acknowledge it in a written form. If it wasn't true, I think they would have been denying it instead of ignoring it. People naturally jump to deny untrue things but may try to ignore statements that are true instead of admitting to it.


----------



## TherapyMan (Dec 19, 2020)

Sam Losco said:


> I never saw any. I think that speaks more to it being true. They didn't want to acknowledge it in a written form. If it wasn't true, I think they would have been denying it instead of ignoring it. People naturally jump to deny untrue things but may try to ignore statements that are true instead of admitting to it.


I don't think that's true, at least not in the case of Ralph. Remember after dropping the sex tape, he immediately began loudly denying it by claiming he had been hacked both to Faith and in public. My best guess is that since May is involved, who I suspect who is a bit more shrewd than Ralph, she has advised him to shut his fucking gob. Not talking about a criminal accusation is universally a good idea.  

If I recall correctly, didn't Faith at some point allege that she had pictures of her bruised neck where Ralph choked her? Not that it really matters in the grand scheme of things; it's almost certain that Ralph will never be prosecuted for a DV charge that has become this stale, especially because it's Faith making the accusation. I think anyone who takes Faith's claims about Ralph choking her with a grain of salt has a good reason to do so, given Faith's previous behavior.


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 19, 2020)

TherapyMan said:


> I don't think that's true, at least not in the case of Ralph. Remember after dropping the sex tape, he immediately began loudly denying it by claiming he had been hacked both to Faith and in public. My best guess is that since May is involved, who I suspect who is a bit more shrewd than Ralph, she has advised him to shut his fucking gob. Not talking about a criminal accusation is universally a good idea.
> 
> If I recall correctly, didn't Faith at some point allege that she had pictures of her bruised neck where Ralph choked her? Not that it really matters in the grand scheme of things; it's almost certain that Ralph will never be prosecuted for a DV charge that has become this stale, especially because it's Faith making the accusation. I think anyone who takes Faith's claims about Ralph choking her with a grain of salt has a good reason to do so, given Faith's previous behavior.


No Faith has never made any statements about it that I know of. Her dad did but I don't recall him mentioning photos of bruises specifically. That came from Elric.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 19, 2020)

TherapyMan said:


> I don't think that's true, at least not in the case of Ralph. Remember after dropping the sex tape, he immediately began loudly denying it by claiming he had been hacked both to Faith and in public. My best guess is that since May is involved, who I suspect who is a bit more shrewd than Ralph, she has advised him to shut his fucking gob. Not talking about a criminal accusation is universally a good idea.
> 
> If I recall correctly, didn't Faith at some point allege that she had pictures of her bruised neck where Ralph choked her? Not that it really matters in the grand scheme of things; it's almost certain that Ralph will never be prosecuted for a DV charge that has become this stale, especially because it's Faith making the accusation. I think anyone who takes Faith's claims about Ralph choking her with a grain of salt has a good reason to do so, given Faith's previous behavior.



The only reason I believe Faith on the DV stuff is that when she mentioned it to Ralph in the leaks, he doesn't deny it. It's not proof, but I think even someone as degenerate as Ralph wouldn't just let that pass in a conversation if it wasn't true.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Dec 19, 2020)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> The only reason I believe Faith on the DV stuff is that when she mentioned it to Ralph in the leaks, he doesn't deny it. It's not proof, but I think even someone as degenerate as Ralph wouldn't just let that pass in a conversation if it wasn't true.



I believe _something_ happened, for the reasons people stated. Faith also allegedly called Mr. Vickers crying right after it happened, on an “emergency phone.” That’s an excited utterance. If it’s good enough to get around the hearsay rule in court, it’s good enough for me.

Although, for now I’m willing humor the possibility that there’s some nuance. Like perhaps Faith got in Ralph’s face and instigated the situation in some way. Or perhaps he didn’t choke her, he merely neck-pushed her wearing his sunglasses and backwards hat like a pimp.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 19, 2020)

#KillAllPedos said:


> I believe _something_ happened, for the reasons people stated. Faith also allegedly called Mr. Vickers crying right after it happened, on an “emergency phone.” That’s an excited utterance. If it’s good enough to get around the hearsay rule in court, it’s good enough for me.
> 
> Although, for now I’m willing humor the possibility that there’s some nuance. Like perhaps Faith got in Ralph’s face and instigated the situation in some way. Or perhaps he didn’t choke her, he merely neck-pushed her wearing his sunglasses and backwards hat like a pimp.



Unfortunately for all involved they have a history - Ralph is a violent abusive drunk, Faith has lied about being physically abused and raped on multiple occasions.

I guess the only other people who have allegedly seen evidence that this is true is Mr. Vickers and Pantsu. In the case of Mr. Vickers I would expect his evidence does not really amount to too much - unconvincing pictures of bruises and a phonecall. Pantsu however could shed light on all of this, when Ralph's relationship with her finally explodes - and it will explode - then I imagine she will have something worth listening about the Gunted ones behaviour. That being said, if what Faith has said is true about Pantsu then she has some questions to answer about her own behaviour too...


----------



## For whom the Gunt tolls (Dec 19, 2020)

It is because a bunch of Karens insist on the prosecution of people they don't like over shit that really doesn't matter the police have a valid excuse to ignore crimes of a more serious nature by people who should be a priority for investigation. 

Instead of trying to get Ralph arrested/incarcerated why don't you concentrate on something more important to him like his twitter account?

holy fuck, I thought the Karen Farms thing was an ironic meme but you bob cut wearing and self righteous morons really do want to speak to the manager. 

Some women like being choked. We live in a degenerate time where sex is more important than morality.


----------



## Desktop User2 (Dec 19, 2020)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> The only reason I believe Faith on the DV stuff is that when she mentioned it to Ralph in the leaks, he doesn't deny it


It also could tell she was trying to entrap him... maybe he just brushed it off or wasn´t even paying attention to the exchange or thought she was overblowing it. I mean, he could have strangled her - black people don´t treat their bitches nicely - but not denying it in some convo is too weak to be certain.


For whom the Gunt tolls said:


> Instead of trying to get Ralph arrested/incarcerated why don't you concentrate on something more important to him like his twitter account?


You are on  thread called "Ethan Ralph Prosecution File", what did you expect?


----------



## TherapyMan (Dec 19, 2020)

For whom the Gunt tolls said:


> why don't you concentrate on something more important to him like his* twitter account?*


This is quite possibly the gayest thing I've ever read on Kiwi Farms.


----------



## Mark Jokinen Bookstore (Dec 20, 2020)

So if Ralph is convicted of this revenge porn charge, what's the chances this would affect his custody battle for the kid (if he even went for custody)? Also if the stuff in this thread doesn't come in handy for the revenge porn charge, maybe it will be useful during his custody battle for the kid. I'm sure a judge is gonna love awarding custody of a child to a upstanding guntlemen like Ralph lol


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 20, 2020)

Lawsuit notwithstanding, I would love it if the pictures were shown to have the bruise prints running opposite to how a person in front of the other would grip their neck.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Dec 20, 2020)

JFC, keep your legal battles off Twitter. Seriously, what good can it possibly do you?


Mark Jokinen Bookstore said:


> So if Ralph is convicted of this revenge porn charge, what's the chances this would affect his custody battle for the kid (if he even went for custody)? Also if the stuff in this thread doesn't come in handy for the revenge porn charge, maybe it will be useful during his custody battle for the kid. I'm sure a judge is gonna love awarding custody of a child to a upstanding guntlemen like Ralph lol


Ralph is already unfit to take care of a child. Add onto that the fact that the courts sway towards the mother more often than they do the child, this case will be a cherry on top for the mothers’ lawyers.


----------



## Seth MacFartman (Dec 20, 2020)

Mark Jokinen Bookstore said:


> So if Ralph is convicted of this revenge porn charge, what's the chances this would affect his custody battle for the kid (if he even went for custody)? Also if the stuff in this thread doesn't come in handy for the revenge porn charge, maybe it will be useful during his custody battle for the kid. I'm sure a judge is gonna love awarding custody of a child to a upstanding guntlemen like Ralph lol


Prison awaits Ralph. Be ready to drop that soap, Ralph.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Dec 20, 2020)

ElAbominacion said:


> Lawsuit notwithstanding, I would love it if the pictures were shown to have the bruise prints running opposite to how a person in front of the other would grip their neck.



When all of the facts are known, I believe the evidence will show that the bruises resemble the hooves of a pig.


----------



## TheSimpShow (Dec 20, 2020)

Captain Hank Murph said:


> Prison awaits Ralph. Be ready to drop that soap, Ralph.


He's gonna be busy trying to pick up the liquid soap from the shower-room floors, only the soap is actually semen, his own semen.


----------



## tantric_depressive (Dec 20, 2020)

Desktop User2 said:


> It also could tell she was trying to entrap him... maybe he just brushed it off or wasn´t even paying attention to the exchange or thought she was overblowing it. I mean, he could have strangled her - black people don´t treat their bitches nicely - but not denying it in some convo is too weak to be certain.


Yeah, I imagine the tendency with someone like Faith, with a history of overblown accusations, is to just ignore any accusation in hopes one doesn't have to hear/read the whole thing again.
Speaking of her, did she ever refer specifically, in precise language, to being assaulted by Ralph in the text leaks? I only skimmed them, and the one reference I remember to it was a vague "the bad thing that happened the other night" type wording from Faith. I also remember she herself even referred to entrapment, and denied she was trying to do it to him.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Dec 25, 2020)

tantric_depressive said:


> Speaking of her, did she ever refer specifically, in precise language, to being assaulted by Ralph in the text leaks? I only skimmed them, and the one reference I remember to it was a vague "the bad thing that happened the other night" type wording from Faith. I also remember she herself even referred to entrapment, and denied she was trying to do it to him.


No, not so far as I have found. She referenced an “assault” in her messages with Amanda “May” Morris (Pantsu Party), but no details. In her messages with Ralph around the same time, she referenced an incident in which he “hurt” her. Based on the dates and times of these messages, it appears she is referring to the same incident. This also appears to be the same  incident to which Mr. Vickers later referred.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Dec 25, 2020)

For whom the Gunt tolls said:


> It is because a bunch of Karens insist on the prosecution of people they don't like over shit that really doesn't matter the police have a valid excuse to ignore crimes of a more serious nature by people who should be a priority for investigation.
> 
> Instead of trying to get Ralph arrested/incarcerated why don't you concentrate on something more important to him like his twitter account?
> 
> ...


Isn't it a little bit too early to be huffing glue?


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Feb 10, 2021)

Twitter

Oddly, "Moments ago" are the first words of the first post on this thread.


----------



## Manhog (Feb 10, 2021)

WINNER!


----------



## TaterFarmer (Feb 10, 2021)

There's something sad about a photo of a guy sucking on a phallic symbol that's literally 10x the size of his own stubby nubbin.


----------



## Manhog (Feb 10, 2021)

TaterFarmer said:


> There's something sad about a photo of a guy sucking on a phallic symbol that's literally 10x the size of his own stubby nubbin.


cope


----------

